# Walstad method



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone explain to me the "Walstad method?" I've heard that you soil the tank with organic potting soil and add a cap. Also, my tank is a 5 gallon, so please recommend some plants for me too.

Thanks


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This should answer all of your questions- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575

Stuff the tank with quick growing plants (lots of stems and floaters). Wisteria, water lettuce, giant duckweed, rotala, etc.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You can also go the library and get "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" or get it from Amazon.com. They have a downloadable version. I think it's worth having around.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

In summary, the Walstad Method was the "original" natural planted tank instruction book. It is the nearest to a closed eco-system you can possibly create, and is centered on setting up your tank so that you can just watch it go with very little input from you aside from adding water when you notice it's evaporated.

Some people follow the book religiously, while others do use fertilizers or specialized substrates or other things the book doesn't include. It's a great starting point, but don't feel like you have to limit yourself to what the book says to do  There have been a lot of developments in planted tank keeping since the book was released in the 1970's (? might have been the 60's, can't be bothered to check at the moment).


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My sorority tank is Walstaad. I don't fertilize and there's hardly any algae. My plant variety is not very large though. I could try more plants I just have not so far. The advantage is that it's low cost in equipment. No CO2 injectors, or fertilizer, your fish and snails waste plant debris (you have to clean some up debris though) and missed fish food provide fertilizer. I do use a sponge filter but I don't have to. You can start Walstaad and get fancier if you want.
Even if you go more high tech the book is really worth the read.


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I might move my betta in the 5 gallon into the 20 gallon high with some tetras instead and do walstad in that tank. Also, do I need an airstone at night because I've heard plants give off CO2 instead of oxygen at night.

Cheers


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've not needed an airstone but I have only female bettas who surface for air. I am not sure about the needs of tetras. Too much oxgen is not helpful for your plants. You are correct that Co2 goes up at night. I read that in the Walstaad book.


----------

